# 56 Chevy 2-10 del-ray....



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

56 Chevy street machine, 
v-10 Viper engine custom built frame and opened trunk etc.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Really Sweet


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

really nice clean job on that!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I seen a real car like that at "Hot August Night's" in reno a year ago.
But it is a cool model Past meets Present


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very very nice! I'm feeling the urge to build something unique.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

That's a very nice, clean, modern build, You've got there....Look's real Sharp....Thank's for the look'see.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I like all the little details - especially the Chevrolet emblems on the engine and in the trunk.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Was this modified, or did it come like this? Awsome job on that paint! :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Dyonisis said:


> Was this modified, or did it come like this? Awsome job on that paint! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chris​


I changed the frame and chassis and opened up the trunk and of course the running gear other than that orginal body style. Thanks guys


----------

